# First Sea Lord (UK Navy)



## Costas (Feb 2, 2014)

Το είχαν ανακαλύψει τα τσακάλια των επιτυχιών των Ελλήνων ή των ελληνικής καταγωγής στο εξωτερικό ότι ο αρχηγός του βρετανικού ναυτικού είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής από τον πατέρα του; (ελληνόφατσα, πράγματι)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2014)

Costas said:


> Το είχαν ανακαλύψει τα τσακάλια των επιτυχιών των Ελλήνων ή των ελληνικής καταγωγής στο εξωτερικό ότι ο αρχηγός του βρετανικού ναυτικού είναι ελληνικής καταγωγής από τον πατέρα του; (ελληνόφατσα, πράγματι)


Oh, yes!


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2014)

Χμ, ... το First Sea Lord παλαιότερα το μεταφράζαμε Πρώτος Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου. Προς τι η αλλαγή; Πάλι βιάζονταν οι δημοσιογράφοι;

Και —θα πρέπει να το 'χουμε πει— ο τρόπος να αναφέρεσαι συνοπτικά στο πρόσωπο ενός ιππότη δεν είναι «σερ + επώνυμο» (= *σερ Ζαμπέλλας), αλλά «σερ + μικρό όνομα» = *σερ Τζωρτζ*. 

Ντάουτον Άμπεϋ δε βλέπουνε σ' εκείνο τον ιστότοπο;


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2014)

Εαρίον, είναι τόσοι οι τίτλοι των Άγγλων στη μακρά τους ιστορία, άλλοτε διαδοχικοί και άλλοτε ταυτόχρονοι, που είναι καλύτερο να αποδίδουμε τον καθένα κατά λέξη και την ερμηνεία να την παραθέτουμε ξεχωριστά. First Naval Lord, First Sea Lord, Lord High Admiral και δε συμμαζεύεται.

Ε, μπορεί να εμπνεύστηκαν από τον σερ Μπιθί...


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2014)

Costas said:


> ... είναι καλύτερο να αποδίδουμε τον καθένα κατά λέξη και την ερμηνεία να την παραθέτουμε ξεχωριστά ...



Μα δεν έχουμε εδώ να κάνουμε με κάποια ιστορική ανασκόπηση της αγγλικής πραγματικότητας. Το πράγμα είναι πολύ απλό: ο δημοσιογράφος είχε μπροστά του τον όρο First Sea Lord και χρειαζόταν να τον αποδώσει ελληνικά. Δεν του ζήτησε κανείς να μεταφράσει όλους τους τίτλους της βρετανικής αυλής, μια ματιά στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια να έριχνε (Πρώτος Λόρδος), θα έβλεπε πώς αποδόθηκε ο τίτλος των προκατόχων του. Ακόμα και Αρχηγό του Βρετανικού ΓΕΝ να τον έλεγε, πάλι μέσα θα είχε πέσει. 

Τη συμβουλή που δίνεις διστάζω να τη δεχτώ, γιατί είναι τόσο γενική που κινδυνεύει να γεννήσει μεταφραστικά εκτρώματα σαν τον Καγκελάριο του Άβακα ή το Παράσημο της Ζαρτιέρας.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μα δεν έχουμε εδώ να κάνουμε με κάποια ιστορική ανασκόπηση της αγγλικής πραγματικότητας. Το πράγμα είναι πολύ απλό: ο δημοσιογράφος είχε μπροστά του τον όρο First Sea Lord και χρειαζόταν να τον αποδώσει ελληνικά. Δεν του ζήτησε κανείς να μεταφράσει όλους τους τίτλους της βρετανικής αυλής, μια ματιά στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια να έριχνε (Πρώτος Λόρδος), θα έβλεπε πώς αποδόθηκε ο τίτλος των προκατόχων του. Ακόμα και Αρχηγό του Βρετανικού ΓΕΝ να τον έλεγε, πάλι μέσα θα είχε πέσει.
> 
> Τη συμβουλή που δίνεις διστάζω να τη δεχτώ, γιατί είναι τόσο γενική που κινδυνεύει να γεννήσει μεταφραστικά εκτρώματα σαν τον Καγκελάριο του Άβακα ή το Παράσημο της Ζαρτιέρας.



Δεν είναι όμως ή όλα ή τίποτα. Και τον Hesse τον λέμε Έσσε και τον Heston Ήστον (ή θα μπορούσαμε και Έστον), αλλά τον Hitler Χίτλερ. Εγώ έδωσα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα First Naval Lord, First Sea Lord, Lord High Admiral. Όπως μπορείς να φανταστείς, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η περίπτωση της εφημερίδας όσο τα δικά μου ντράβαλα...


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2014)

Γιατί συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα; Άλλο τα ονόματα, άλλο τα αξιώματα.

Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου








_Εφετηρίς (Almanach) του βασιλείου της Ελλάδος διά το έτος 1837_, σ. 73: Μεγάλη Βρετανία.

Στίχος 10: Πρώτος Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου. (= First Naval Lord)

Στίχος 2: Γραμ[ματεύς] Καγ[γελάριος] του Εσσικέ


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2014)

Με τα ονόματα ήθελα να δείξω ότι η μη υιοθέτηση της ζαρτιέρας (την οποία μνημόνευσες) για συγκεκριμένους "συγκυριακούς" λόγους δεν αποκλείει άλλες πιστές αποδόσεις αξιωμάτων, όπως η μη υιοθέτηση του Χέσσε ή του Χέστον για συγκεκριμένους "συγκυριακούς" λόγους δεν αποκλείει άλλες πιστές αποδόσεις του H. Σίγουρα είναι ανόμοια πράγματα, αλλά και η ζαρτιέρα είναι ανόμοια με τη θάλασσα.

Ως προς το το εύρημά σου, είναι ωραίο και πολλαπλώς χρήσιμο αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς αποδεικνύει. Αν κρατάμε το 10 αλλά όχι το 2, άρα αν κρατάμε κατά περίπτωση, τότε πώς αυτό το ντοκουμέντο του 1837 λειτουργεί σαν επιχείρημα για το ότι το First Sea Lord πρέπει να αναχθεί στον παλιότερο τίτλο; Με άλλα λόγια: στην περίπτωση του First Sea Lord ποιος λέει ότι πρέπει να εφαρμόσουμε την αρχή του 10 και όχι την αρχή του 2, να κρατήσουμε και όχι να αλλάξουμε; Σίγουρα δεν το λέει αυτό το ντοκουμέντο, αφού σε άλλα του σημεία το κρατάμε και σε άλλα το αλλάζουμε. Οπότε το ερώτημα για το First Sea Lord παραμένει προς επίλυση, χωρίς το συγκεκριμένο ντοκουμέντο να μας έχει δώσει έναν μπούσουλα αντιμετώπισής του.

Ξαναρωτάω: πώς θα απέδιδες τους τρεις όρους που παρέθεσα;


----------



## Earion (Feb 3, 2014)

Το εύρημα ήθελε να δείξει με ανάλαφρο τρόπο ότι ο καθιερωμένος από πολύ παλιά όρος για τον ανώτατο αξιωματούχο τον επικεφαλής του βρετανικού ναυτικού είναι *Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου*. Αν έχει κανείς ως έργο να μεταφράσει ένα βιβλίο που πραγματεύεται την ιστορία του βρετανικού ναυτικού ανά τους αιώνες ή τις οργανωτικές δομές της αυτοκρατορίας ή τη γεωπολιτική ιστορία της θαλασσοκρατορίας της, τότε ναι, θα κληθεί να καταγράψει τις κατά καιρούς αλλαγές δομών και τίτλων, και σαν καλός επαγγελματίας θα ανοίξει τη Βικιπαίδεια, θα πάει στο λήμμα Lords Commissioners of the Admiralty και στο First Sea Lord, και θα βγάλει άκρη. Αν το έργο του είναι να μεταφέρει απλώς μια πληροφορία, δε χρειάζεται φιλοσοφία, αρκείται στον παλιό καθιερωμένο όρο, ο οποίος καλύπτει όλες τις κατά καιρούς αλλαγές του τίτλου. Αυτό το απλό ζήτησα από τον καλό δημοσιογράφο. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι θα μπορούσε να αφήσει τις φιοριτούρες και να τον πει «αρχηγό ΓΕΝ» και εκεί να τελείωναν όλα. Αυτό που ψέγω είναι η κατά λέξη μετάφραση (αν θέλουμε να γίνουμε αυστηροί, τότε Sea Lord δεν σημαίνει Λόρδος της Θάλασσας, σημαίνει Λόρδος των Κατά Θάλασσαν Δυνάμεων —και το λέω για να δείξω ότι το κατά λέξη οδηγεί σε παραλογισμό. Σε ζαρτιέρες!)).

Με λίγα λόγια, γιατί είπα πολλά που ίσως να μη χρειαζόταν: Άλλο πράγμα να συζητάμε εσύ κι εγώ ως μεταφραστές για τις λεπτές διαφορές μεταξύ First Naval Lord, First Sea Lord, και Lord High Admiral, κι άλλο οι προς γενική χρήση όροι. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι οι λεπτές αυτές διαφορές μόνο σε οριακές περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται να μεταφερθούν στον αναγνώστη. Ο όρος Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου καλύπτει επαρκώς τα πάντα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2014)

Προφανώς αυτό ήθελε να δείξει το εύρημα, αλλά από πού προκύπτει ότι αυτό μας δεσμεύει σήμερα που ο όρος έχει αλλάξει, δεν καταλαβαίνω. Δεν λέω πως ο Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου είναι λάθος, λέω πως δεν είναι υποχρεωτικός. Αν οι Βρετανοί οι ίδιοι αλλάζουν τους τίτλους, πού είναι ο ψόγος στο να τους αλλάζουν και αυτοί που τους αποδίδουν σε άλλες γλώσσες, αφού απλώς ακολουθούν τους Βρετανούς;
To Sea Lord _σημαίνει_ Λόρδος της Θάλασσας (ή των Θαλασσών), και _εννοεί_ Λόρδος των Κατά Θάλασσα Δυνάμεων. Τίποτα δεν εμπόδιζε τους Βρετανούς να τον ονομάσουν "First Lord of the Sea/Naval Forces". Η κατά λέξη απόδοση της ζαρτιέρας προσκρούει 1) στα...χρηστά ήθη και 2) στον ομιχλώδη σύνδεσμο ανάμεσα στο σημαίνον και στο σημαινόμενο. Δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει πρόκριμα για άλλες περιπτώσεις όπως η προκείμενη, όπου ούτε το 1 ισχύει, αλλά ούτε και το 2.

Για το θέμα των προς γενική χρήση όρων: Ο δημοσιογράφος που βλέπει First Sea Lord, εφόσον μεταφράζει αυτό που βλέπει και εφόσον το μετάφρασμα γίνεται κατανοητό από τον αναγνώστη (και ο Λόρδος της Θάλασσας είναι κατανοητός κτγμ, σε αντίθεση με τη Ζαρτιέρα), μπορεί να μείνει σε αυτό χωρίς να είναι υποχρεωμένος ανατρέξει στην ιστορία των αποδόσεων (ή και στην καθιερωμένη ιστορικά απόδοση) του αξιώματος ως _λειτουργίας_. Η επιλογή της ερμηνείας (Αρχηγός του Γενικού Επιτελείου Ναυτικού) είναι επίσης σωστή, αλλά και πάλι όχι υποχρεωτική, είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του αποδίδοντος αν θα επιμείνει στον τίτλο ή στην ερμηνεία του. Μην ερμηνεύοντας όμως είναι πιο σίγουρος ότι έχει τα νώτα του καλυμμένα, κτγμ., γιατί η ερμηνεία είναι πάντα επικίνδυνη για γκάφες, παρανοήσεις λόγω ελλιπών ιστορικών γνώσεων. Ίσα-ίσα λοιπόν, ο μέσος δημοσιογράφος δεν είναι μεταφραστής ιστορίας για να υποχρεούται να ερμηνεύει. Ούτε έχει την απαραίτητη αυτοπεποίθηση να βασιστεί στα ευρήματα του διαδικτύου, αν η κατά λέξη απόδοση του όρου είναι πιστή, κατανοητή και δεν παράγει παραδοξότητες τύπου Ζαρτιέρας ή Σκακιέρας.

Ο ξένος δημοσιογράφος που θα μεταφράσει κάτι για τον Έλληνα υπουργό Προστασίας του Πολίτη μπορεί να τον αποδώσει υπουργό Δημόσιας Τάξης αλλά μπορεί να τον αποδώσει και τάλε κουάλε. Τώρα, αν εμείς αυτόν τον υπουργό τον λέγαμε για κάποιον ιστορικό λόγο _πραιπόσιτο του ευσεβεστάτου κοιτώνος_ (τελείως αυθαίρετο ιστορικά το παράδειγμά μου), θα είχε ισχυρούς λόγους να μην το μεταφράσει κατά λέξη. Αλλά έτερον εκάτερον.


----------



## Earion (Feb 3, 2014)

Ωραία, ας τα βάλουμε στη σειρά, προς χάριν των επιγενομένων:

First Lord of the Admiralty = Πρώτος Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου, στην πραγματικότητα υπουργός ναυτικών, συνήθως πολιτική προσωπικότητα, λειτούργημα που καταργήθηκε το 1964.

First Sea Lord = Πρώτος Λόρδος της Θάλασσας (;;;), ύπατο αξίωμα της ναυτικής ιεραρχίας, ο κάτοχός του ναυτικός, ισοδυναμεί με αρχηγό ΓΕΝ. Προηγούμενη μορφή του τίτλου (1828–1904): First Naval Lord = ;

Lord High Admiral = Λόρδος Μέγας Ναύαρχος, κυρίως αυλικός τίτλος, από το 1964 και μετά αποκλειστικά για τον μονάρχη.


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2014)

Να λοιπόν που άλλος ήταν ο Πρώτος Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου. Γι' αυτό λέω, κατά λέξη όπου είναι δυνατόν, και τα σκυλιά δεμένα.

Για το First Naval Lord θα πρότεινα Πρώτος Λόρδος του Ναυτικού. (λόρδωση κοντεύουμε να πάθουμε...)


----------



## Earion (Feb 3, 2014)

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι το ωφέλιμο θα μείνει από αυτή μας τη συζήτηση. Γίναμε σοφότεροι ως προς τους τίτλους των αξιωματούχων και τη δομή του αγγλικού Ναυαρχείου, αλλά το ερώτημα που την ξεκίνησε δεν απαντήθηκε. «Πρώτος Λόρδος της Θάλασσας» για First Sea Lord δεν μου φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να σταθεί. Αν δίπλα στο Sea Lord βάλουμε για σύγκριση κάτι που μπορεί να υπάρξει, ένα Air Lord, ας πούμε, πώς θα το μεταφράζαμε; Λόρδος του Αέρα; Όχι βέβαια. Όπως και ο βαθμός του Air Marshal στην αεροπορία δεν αποδόθηκε «Στρατάρχης του Αέρα» αλλά «πτέραρχος».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Ο Air Marshal δεν είναι ο «αιθεράρχης»;


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2014)

Εαρίον: Α, τώρα βλέπω ότι πρόσθεσες ερωτηματικά στο Λόρδος της Θάλασσας.
Μα, συγνώμη· εσύ ο ίδιος δεν έγραψες παραπάνω ότι (τελικά) ο Λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου ήταν όχι αρχηγός ΓΕΝ αλλά πολιτικό πρόσωπο, υπουργός ας πούμε;


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2014)

Πτέραρχος ή αντιπτέραρχος; (οι βαθμοί, εάν αντιστοιχούν με σχετική ακρίβεια, παίρνουμε τους ισχύοντες ελληνικούς και τελείωσε)



drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Air Marshal δεν είναι ο «αιθεράρχης»;


"ουρανοκοίρανος"! :)


----------



## Themis (Feb 4, 2014)

Costas said:


> "αεροκοίρανος"! :)


Μα δεν υπάρχει καθόλου έλεος σ' αυτή τη ζωή;


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2014)

Σε εισάκουσα και το έκανα ουρανοκοίρανος!


----------



## Earion (Feb 4, 2014)

Εις το βρεττανικόν ναυτικόν, ένθα υφίσταται ο αρτιώτερος οργανισμός ναυαρχείου, τούτο αποτελείται εκ τεσσάρων ναυάρχων, οίτινες επεκράτησε να ονομάζωνται λόρδοι του ναυαρχείου, αδιαφόρως εάν είναι ή ου λόρδοι. Ο αρχαιότερος τούτων, ο και προϊστάμενος του ναυαρχείου, όστις είναι και ο πρώτος την αρχαιότητα, αξιωματικός του βρεττανικού ναυτικού καλείται «1ος ναυτικός λόρδος», ο δ’ υπουργός των Ναυτικών καλείται «1ος πολιτικός λόρδος» έχων ως γραμματέα, όστις και καλείται «γραμματεύς του ναυαρχείου», έναν υποναύαρχον. Ο 1ος ναυτικός λόρδος είναι αρχηγός του γενικού επιτελείου του ναυτικού. Ο 2ος ναυτικός λόρδος ασχολείται με τα ζητήματα του προσωπικού και των τοποθετήσεων πλην των πλοιάρχων, δι’ άς ασχολείται ο γραμματεύς του ναυαρχείου. Ο 3ος ναυτικός λόρδος ασχολείται με το πολεμικόν υλικόν και τας τεχνικάς υπηρεσίας, ο δε 4ος λόρδος με το παντός είδους υλικόν, ιματισμόν και τροφοδοσίαν. 

Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια, της δεκαετίας του 1930. Πολύ πιο συνοπτικά συμφωνεί και η Μεγάλη Στρατιωτική και Ναυτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια, του 1929. Η υπογράμμιση δική μου.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2014)

E，αυτός ο "1ος ναυτικός λόρδος", "first naval lord", που εγώ τον σκέφτηκα "1ο λόρδο του ναυτικού", έχει γίνει τώρα "first sea lord", άρα, με βάση τη λογική της ΜΕΕ, "1ος θαλάσσιος λόρδος", αλλά εμένα μου πάει καλύτερα το "1ος λόρδος της θάλασσας". Δεν ξέρω, θέλει σκέψη το πράγμα. Οι πηγές σου, πάντως, πολύ ωφέλιμες, σ' ευχαριστώ, αν και άκρη με τους τίτλους των Άγγλων δύσκολα βγάζει κανείς! [αυτός ο "πολιτικός λόρδος" πώς ήταν στα αγγλικά; και ποια η σχέση του με τον "first lord of the admiralty"?]


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2014)

...
Με την ευκαιρία, λεξιλόρδοι, αξιώματα και τίτλοι:

*Lord Chancellor*

*Lord High Steward*

*Lord Steward of the Household = Λόρδος Οικονόμος (του Βασιλικού Οίκου)*

*Lord Privy Seal, Lord Keeper of the Privy Seal = Λόρδος Σφραγιδοφύλακας*

*The Civil Lord (of the Admiralty) = ο Διευθυντής Ναυτικών Έργων*

*sir, Sir = κύριος, κύριε | σερ*

*
Lord Mayor*
*
viceroy / regent*

*Earl and other hereditary and honorary titles*

*Duke and Duchess of Cambridge = ο δούκας και η δούκισσα του Κέμπριτζ
*
[h=1]the Right Honourable (The Rt Hon.) = ο εντιμότατος[/h]
*Prinz von Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha, Herzog zu Sachsen (DE > EL)*


*Δελφίνια, δελφίνοι και δελφινισμοί*

*Ηρακλείς του στέμματος = defenders of the Crown*


*Τίτλοι και προσφωνήσεις ορθόδοξων ιερέων*
Fatima, Alfred _Lord_ Tennyson

Lord & Lady Muck :-\


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2014)

Ωραία δουλειά, που τα μάζεψες όλα έτσι! Δηλαδή πρέπει να υποθέσουμε ότι ο κατά Ζαζ Διευθυντής των Ναυτικών Έργων, ο civil lord, ο πολιτικός λόρδος της ΜΕΕ, ήταν ο υπουργός ναυτικών. (Άραγε ήταν έτσι;)


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

Πρώτο Λόρδο της Θάλασσας ονομάζει ο εκ των συγγραφέων του τόμου ΙΔ' της Ιστορίας του Ελληνικού Έθνους (Εκδοτική Αθηνών, 1977), δικηγόρος Νικόλαος Οικονόμου, τον First Naval Lord το 1913 "πρίγκιπα Λουδοβίκο του Battenberg" (σελ. 326, β).


----------



## Earion (Mar 7, 2014)

Είχα την καλή τύχη να γνωρίσω τον Νικόλαο Οικονόμου, έναν άνθρωπο με θαυμαστή ευρύτητα γνώσεων, που μου έκανε την τιμή να συνυπογράψει κείμενα μαζί μου. Το ότι τον εκτιμώ δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να τον διορθώσω σε (δευτερεύουσας άλλωστε σπουδαιότητας) σημεία, αφού ως άνθρωποι όλοι κάνουμε λάθη.

Απαντώ λοιπόν με παράθεση από το Εγκυκλοπαιδικό Λεξικό Ελευθερουδάκη, τόμ. Συμπληρ. Γ΄.

*Μαουντβ̇άττεν *(Λουδοβίκος Φραγκίσκος Αλβέρτος Βίκτωρ Νικόλαος, Α΄ κόμης Mountbatten of Burma). Βρεττανός ναύαρχος, γενν. τω 1900. Υιός του Λουδοβίκου, πρίγκιπος του Β̇άττενβεργ̇. Κατά τον Α΄ παγκ. πόλεμον έλαβε μέρος εις την ναυμαχίαν της Γιουτλάνδης. (…) Κατά τον Β΄ παγκ. Πόλεμον εχρημάτισεν αρχηγός συνδεδυασμένων επιχειρήσεων (1942-43) και ανώτατος διοικητής των συμμαχικών δυνάμεων εις την Ν.Α. Ασίαν (1943). (…) Την 12 Σεπτ. 1945 παρεδόθησαν εις αυτόν εις Σιγγαπούρην άπασαι αι νότιαι στρατιαί της Ιαπωνίας. Τω 1946 έλαβε τίτλον ευγενείας, τω δε 1947 ωνομάσθη αντιβασιλεύς των Ινδιών. (…) Τω 1955 ωνομάσθη πρώτος λόρδος του Ναυαρχείου και αρχηγός του Ναυτικού Επιτελείου. (…) Θεωρείται ως μία των σημαντικοτέρων βρεττανικών φυσιογνωμιών του Β΄ παγκ. πολέμου.

Άφιξη του Πρώτου Λόρδου του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου Ναυάρχου Λούις Μάουντμπάτεν στην Αθήνα (από 00:02:12:03 - 00:03:12:02).


----------

